# Different sizes in the forums



## 1234plet

Hi,

How come the size of everything grows bigger when you go to the Arabic forum? Is it just that forum? And why? Is it supposed to?
... Or is it only on my computer it does that?

Bye


----------



## Jana337

1234plet said:


> Hi,
> 
> How come the size of everything grows bigger when you go to the Arabic forum? Is it just that forum? And why? Is it supposed to?
> ... Or is it only on my computer it does that?
> 
> Bye


Because the Arabic script is nearly impossible to decipher under the forum default. I expect a few furious PMs by natives who think otherwise. 

Jana


----------



## cherine

Well, Jana, I'm not furious  But, to me, the Arabic forum has the same size as the other fora. Maybe it's the computer's installed languages? Local settings ? ....


----------



## fenixpollo

For me, the Arabic forum appears in Verdana 3-point type; while all the other forums appear in Verdana 2-point type. I guessed that it was related to the type of keyboard I have installed and the default language in IE and/or Windows XP.


----------



## cherine

Well, if it's about that, then I retract (?) what I said. Because I too have Verdana 2-point type everywhere and 3-point in Arabic.
I thought 1234plet was asking about the "overall" aspect of the page. This one doesn't change.


----------



## 1234plet

No, it's just the Arabic one.


----------



## fenixpollo

I think the confusion here is that the forum template -- the blue vB parts of every page that stay the same in every forum -- do not change font size.  But when I view the Arabic forum, everything that forer@s have typed appears in Verdana 3-point; while I see posts in all the other forums in Verdana 2-point.

Thanks for explaining why, Jana.  Don't the other non-Western forums suffer from the same tiny-text problem?


----------



## Jana337

fenixpollo said:


> I think the confusion here is that the forum template -- the blue vB parts of every page that stay the same in every forum -- do not change font size.  But when I view the Arabic forum, everything that forer@s have typed appears in Verdana 3-point; while I see posts in all the other forums in Verdana 2-point.
> 
> Thanks for explaining why, Jana.  Don't the other non-Western forums suffer from the same tiny-text problem?


No, but where does the West end? 
Some non-Latin scripts (I didn't type existing words):
كنبأيعمأشعأاس
ןם'קןךשבת'[ם
оцшущмьв
のてらいなに

The last three are tolerable, right?

Jana


----------



## fenixpollo

Sorry, Jana. I meant "non-Latin alphabets".  Thanks for hearing what I meant, not what I said. 

Yes, the last three are legible (though not intelligible  ).  The first one is ridiculous.

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Alxmrphi

The last one for me is just "????????", what do I need to install?


----------



## Jana337

Alex_Murphy said:


> The last one for me is just "????????", what do I need to install?


East Asian scripts. In Language and Regional Options. Or try changing encoding in your browser.

Jana


----------

